# Hit and Run in Boston, what else to do?



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

I was sitting at a red light when I see a car go by me on the left, then I hear tires screeching behind me. I look in my rearview mirror and see a SUV out of control and going very very fast. I am hoping he can steer to the lane next to me, but instead he slammed into me--rear ended. The driver of the first car and the driver of the SUV come to my car. By now the light is green and a car behind the SUV is leaning on his horn. We agree to exchange info at a safer location. I am waiting for the SUV, then suddenly he accelerates and takes off--hit and run. I got the plate number and witnesses. I called 911 immediately which they then referred me to the State Police. After talking with the State Police I went to the Emergency Room. I have filed a Hit and Run report with the Mass State Police. Currently, my passenger and I are in pain (neck and back and arms) Anything else I can do?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Go to the hospital. Since you have a plate number and witnesses, it should be easy for the cops to track down the bastard.

That's horrible. Hope you're okay.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

normally, i dislike lawyers. but in this case, i would first get checked out by a good specialist (no chiropractors), and find a personal injury lawyer if you or your passenger are injured.
I would seek pain and suffering,lost wages, as well as full repair costs and diminished value.

leaving the scene of an accident is BS

A friend of mine was rearended a few months back. she felt ok initially, but a few days after was in a momentus amount of pain, stuff that continued for months. the guy that hit her gave the police false info, and her insurance is having to cover the mess.

I have NO sympathy for people who dont have insurance or run from an accident. They drive up rates for everyone else, and if you dont have insurance or an invalid license(possible reason for running), you shouldnt be on the road.
 

Hope all is well with you and your passenger. the car can be easily fixed. good to see that you're in one piece and got through it ok enough to post here


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm glad that you wer ein the right state of mind to get his plate and save the witness. Get this guy and come down on him hard. Have the police track him down and sue him for big. Makes you so mad you want to take a baseball bat to him.

SUV driver. Figures.

I got hit point blank at 45 mph by a 20 year-old drunk when I was 17. Spun my Oldsmobile Cutlass around seven times and knocked me unconscious. That was his 3rd accident. 11 months late the police called me to tell me he was in his 7th drunk driving accident.

Like I said, go get this guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

With a plate and witness, you should be good. At least your insurance company has another insurance company to go after. As for suing the guy... while I'm generally against all the (frivolous) lawsuits in this country, I think this one is warranted.

My mother was recently clipped on a rotary here in MA. He was on the inside and cut across her nose, catching her driver's front fender to take an exit. My mother was proceeding around the rotary. Gotta love Massachusetts rotaries. :tsk: Anyway, the asshole not only failed to stop, but flipped her off while he drove away... like it was her fault. Of course, she was too flustered to get a make and model, let alone a plate. And of course at rush hour, none of the 3 dozen people in the area felt the need to stop as a witness. So, she doesn't get the "at fault" penalty and surcharge each year... but she had to foot the $1000 deductible herself.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Get a lawyer. 

If this guy has money you can screw him good. He deserves it.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Wow! That sucks. Good luck. It's more than likely the vehicle will turn up stolen (even if the owner were driving), just so he/she won't have to be responsible. I hope you got a peek at the driver.

First things firsat though.., take care of yourselves, then go after teh jerk who did it.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

That REALLY sucks. :tsk: That piece of $hit. I hope you make him pay. I just hope it wasn't some foreign student.

Last year, someone got run over on Comm Ave by an X5 driven by a middle-eastern foreign student. The person died (pedestrian), and this kid got off (I am pretty sure) via "diplomatic immunity" because his family was "royalty".:bs:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *Get a lawyer.
> 
> If this guy has money you can screw him good. He deserves it. *


Normally I despise this mentality, but in this case I'm all for it. Sue the pants off the guy. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I'll bet either A) the driver was drinking ...or B) Stolen vehicle.

Good luck, hope you're okay!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Motown328 said:


> *
> SUV driver. Figures.
> *


Why does it figure?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Why does it figure? *


Look up SUV in the dictionary.

The definition for SUV is moving road hazard.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *Look up SUV in the dictionary.
> 
> The definition for SUV is moving road hazard.  *




Yeah, why don't we just sterotype while we're at it...look BMW driver up in the dictionary, you'll find a porcupine.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*How crappy*

Who knows if the guy was drunk, or in a stolen car. Lots of people take off, and he probably figured you didn't have the plate. Hope it was the owner driving, so they can stick it to him.

If the damage was bad, you might as well report it to your insurance co. Tell them it was a hit and run, and that you already filed a police report. Also, give them the other car's info. If there's a lot of damage, they may have an incentive to go after the guy too. Who knows how much effort the police will put into it.


----------



## otacon (Jun 11, 2003)

Wow, I must really not read news. I never heard of that.

BTW, is that ur car in the pic? I was debating that color when I bought my car, but decided to take it safe. I'd love to take a look @ the car in person, I'll bet it looks nice! :thumbup:



mbr129 said:


> *That REALLY sucks. :tsk: That piece of $hit. I hope you make him pay. I just hope it wasn't some foreign student.
> 
> Last year, someone got run over on Comm Ave by an X5 driven by a middle-eastern foreign student. The person died (pedestrian), and this kid got off (I am pretty sure) via "diplomatic immunity" because his family was "royalty".:bs:  *


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

otacon said:


> *Wow, I must really not read news. I never heard of that.
> 
> BTW, is that ur car in the pic? I was debating that color when I bought my car, but decided to take it safe. I'd love to take a look @ the car in person, I'll bet it looks nice! :thumbup: *


What color is yours? I orginally has Silver Gray, but since I am young decied to go with red. My fiancee gave me fierce opposition, but she has grown to like it. People who have seen pictures like it too. That car just looks great in many colors.


----------



## otacon (Jun 11, 2003)

I got Tit. Silver. I really like the silver color, esp it's cooler in the summer.

Also, I originally was to have it replace my other car ('02 330xi) but decided to keep that car and trade in the Mitsubishi instead. Oh well, now I have two silver cars, but I'm happy with the color choice, esp with the black trims and all, the car looks agressive. =P

I read in another thread that u picked it up in Europe, how'd u like it? I was seriously considering that, but decided that it wasn't the time, especially when I'll have to force myself to go easy on the car, and it's difficult to do so on the Autobahn (used to live in Germany, 10yrs!).

Anyhow, kick a$$ car! :thumbup:



mbr129 said:


> *What color is yours? I orginally has Silver Gray, but since I am young decied to go with red. My fiancee gave me fierce opposition, but she has grown to like it. People who have seen pictures like it too. That car just looks great in many colors. *


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

otacon said:


> *I got Tit. Silver. I really like the silver color, esp it's cooler in the summer.
> 
> Also, I originally was to have it replace my other car ('02 330xi) but decided to keep that car and trade in the Mitsubishi instead. Oh well, now I have two silver cars, but I'm happy with the color choice, esp with the black trims and all, the car looks agressive. =P
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really like the ZHP in Ti Si (my 2nd favorite color for the ZHP). I just hope to get mine here in the US next week sometime. Europe was great!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, why don't we just sterotype while we're at it...look BMW driver up in the dictionary, you'll find a porcupine. *


Well to be serious for a moment... In reference to the rear end collision, SUVs are not known for good stopping performance.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *Well to be serious for a moment... In reference to the rear end collision, SUVs are not known for good stopping performance. *


Neither are pick up trucks, or Semi's...but hey, its a free country.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

I find SUV (and pickup drivers for that matter) say 2 primary things about why they drive their cars:
1. I have such better vision sitting up high.
2. I feel safer having a bigger car around me.

My comments as related are:
To 1, you do have better vision but how many accidents can you see and thus avoid with better vision? Seems to me most accidents are split second and right next to you events, thus seeing better does not help.
To 2, people do feel safer and thus tend to drive more reckless due to feelings of almost invulnerability. 

This morning there was a Mistubishi Montero what had been hit and was tires up. I didn't see the car that hit it, but it was obviously a pretty serious accident.


----------



## otacon (Jun 11, 2003)

Also, with the better vision, how come I heard of so many ppl with SUVs running over things when they back up? IE kids?!


I think the government needs to make SUV owners pay a premium for driving such vehicles, or at least mandate some sort of driving course for the drivers, a $25 drive around the block DMV license test just don't cut it. :dunno:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*what a bummer!*

Glad to hear you're okay, Magna! Man, what is this world coming to when even *Roman Catholic Bishops* (and lest anyone think I'm Catholic-bashing, I are one) hit and run! :yikes:

I hope the police throw the book at the SUV driver; and I hope your insurance company does not experience an attack of ACID - Anal-Cranial Inversion Disorder. Yep, I think you'd do well to retain an attorney so you get fair compensation for you and your passenger, and your car repaired or replaced!

Take care of yourself - this world is pretty tough, sometimes!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *I'll bet either A) the driver was drinking ...or B) Stolen vehicle.
> 
> Good luck, hope you're okay! *


C) Driving without insurance

I'd guess it's the usual combination of A and C.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Neither are pick up trucks, or Semi's...but hey, its a free country.  *


Oh no... not the "its a free country" line.


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

or D) driving with a suspended license.

Either way, if the car is not stolen and u have the plate number, he will be caught and be brought upon criminal charges for leaving the scene. In MA, hit and run is a criminal act.

I normally hate when people sue for stupid sh!t like pain and suffering when they get into an accident when on reality, there may be no actual pain, or a neck pain for a day or two... but since this guy ran off.... sue his sorry ass!


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

*Update*

In the Emergency Room, the physician ordered neck x-rays only. I believe the x-ray tech took pictures from all angles of my neck area. they took a couple of preliminary x-rays to see if it was safe to take off the neck brace. i passed that, and then they proceeded to take x-rays of me lying down on a large table and also a few of me standing up. After the x-rays were determined to be negative I was released from Mass General. Yesterday, I saw my primary care, and he thinks the tingling is from my nerves being stretched. He said he expects that I will recover fully in about a week, so that's good news. Meanwhile he gave me a prescripition of Elavil for the nerves. Not sure what Elavil is supposed to do, my primary care talked about "modulating the nerves?"

Filed accident report with Insurance company, DMV, and State Police on Hit and Run on Monday. Now this is strange: I talked to my insurance company and they said they won't go after the other insurance company?? The rep said if I want the other insurance company to assume liability I will have go after it myself. I thought it would be in the interest of my insurance company to go after the other insurance company. Nobody seems concerned, except us!! I suppose in the grand scheme of things since nobody died in the Hit and Run, nobody really cares.

I learned that in order for an attorney to take interest in my case, there has to be more than $2000.00 involved. I also learned there are two energy absorbing rails where the spare tire is located. I just hope they repair everything back to the same level of safety.


----------



## SupaFOB (Dec 17, 2002)

The two energy absorbing rails are called absorbers and they're on either side of the spare tire. Most likely they'll have to be replaced. Some lady rolled into me a week after I picked up my car while I was stopped at a red light. She was too busy putting on her makeup to realize that I was stopped. The damage wasn't bad, a shattered reflector and the paint on the bumper was scratched, but both of my absorbers were compacted and had to be replaced. They're not too pricey at least, $85 a piece if I remember correctly. Anyway, hope you're feeling better and good luck w/ the repairs.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Update*



Magna said:


> * I also learned there are two energy absorbing rails where the spare tire is located. I just hope they repair everything back to the same level of safety. *


I had a '92 E36, rear-ended in stop and go traffic. They replaced the absorbers. Apparently they really help channel energy around the passenger cell. Maybe too effectively - my motor mounts had to be replaced as a result fo the impact. Guy that hit me was (fortunately?) too drunk to escape. Of course, his fly was open, but that's another story. CHP couldn't stop laughing. Hope you feel better. Painkillers!!!


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

> My mother was recently clipped on a rotary here in MA. He was on the inside and cut across her nose, catching her driver's front fender to take an exit. My mother was proceeding around the rotary. Gotta love Massachusetts rotaries. Anyway, the asshole not only failed to stop, but flipped her off while he drove away... like it was her fault. Of course, she was too flustered to get a make and model, let alone a plate. And of course at rush hour, none of the 3 dozen people in the area felt the need to stop as a witness. So, she doesn't get the "at fault" penalty and surcharge each year... but she had to foot the $1000 deductible herself.


Your mother should have followed the guy, took down his plates, and then she would have been the last one laughing.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

*have the guy's plate, but . . .*

I have the car's plate and filled out all the forms, but think the guy will get away with it. The police visited the house, but the police said they're not talking (5th admendment). I don't think the police are going to do anything more, so it looks like he will get away from criminal charges. The insurance company will probably investigate and look at the car's bumper to see if it was just replaced or if there's damage. Not sure how the insurance company will penalize them if they conclude it was a hit and run.

After telling my story to others, I find out a significant number of people were involved in hit and runs, and many people have been in car accidents and some quite serious too.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

If this dude slammed into you, the evidence on his auto should be conclusive, no?!:dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: have the guy's plate, but . . .*



Magna said:


> *I have the car's plate and filled out all the forms, but think the guy will get away with it. The police visited the house, but the police said they're not talking (5th admendment). I don't think the police are going to do anything more, so it looks like he will get away from criminal charges. The insurance company will probably investigate and look at the car's bumper to see if it was just replaced or if there's damage. Not sure how the insurance company will penalize them if they conclude it was a hit and run.*


Sometimes you have to take a cattle prod to the police to get them to do their jobs. This is almost never because they're lazy, but because they have a mandate from "above" to deal with particular types of crimes as a priority (and yours isn't one of them). The way to deal with this is to get someone from "above" to make noise about your case. Start with the precinct commander for the applicable precinct, then work your way up to the chief of police and the mayor's office. At some point it will be easier to deal with you than to keep puting you off.

Having a record of a police investigation and citation to the owner/operator of the vehicle can help in a large number of ways, as well as sending a message to both the police and the driver that they can't get away with this.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: have the guy's plate, but . . .*



Magna said:


> *I have the car's plate and filled out all the forms, but think the guy will get away with it. The police visited the house, but the police said they're not talking (5th admendment). I don't think the police are going to do anything more, so it looks like he will get away from criminal charges. The insurance company will probably investigate and look at the car's bumper to see if it was just replaced or if there's damage. Not sure how the insurance company will penalize them if they conclude it was a hit and run.
> 
> After telling my story to others, I find out a significant number of people were involved in hit and runs, and many people have been in car accidents and some quite serious too. *


This is BS cops can find the time to issue meaningless speeding tickets... but are to busy to issue a ticket to the owner of a car involved in a hit and run, especially one that involved a trip to the hospital. It can't be to difficult to prove who was driving. If the owner wasn't driving he needs to provide the police with a name of the person driving his car at the time of the accident.

IMO hit and run is very serious offense right up there with DUI.


----------

